# [Verschenke] alte Spielezeitschriften



## Stefanasdf (5. September 2013)

Ich bin zur Zeit am Ausräumen und habe mich entschlossen, mich von  meinen alten Spielezeitschriften zu trennen, die seit Jahren in  irgendeinem Schrank lagen.

Bevor es jetzt ins Altpapier geht, frage ich nochmal kurz herum, vielleicht ist ja wer interessiert.


 Ich würde verschenken:
PC Games: Ausgaben 7/98 - 11/2001
 Gamestar: Ausgaben 11/98 - 12/2004



 Zustand: Die Weihnachtsausgaben scheinen mir hart mitgenommen. Die  Sommerausgaben quasi druckfrisch. Wer auf alte Demo-CDs/DVDs steht, kann  sie gerne auch mitnehmen.


 Die Zeitschriften können in PLZ 85283 abgeholt werden.


----------

